# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  [ESCUMADOR] duvida

## Miguel Ribeiro de Sousa

Boas a todos...bem no seguimento da montagem do meu nano-reef tenho que comprar um escumador. ate aqui td bem, o problema é que não sei com qual de dois escumadores fico mais bem servido:

Red Sea Berlin Airlift 60

Miniflotor aquamedic

qual acham que será melhor para o meu nano de 64L???
Ah..estava tb a pensar colocar duas powerheads da AQUAEL, de 650L/h cada uma que acham???

Um abraço  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel

Estás a pensar montar esse nano de 64L sem escumador ?

----------


## Miguel Ribeiro de Sousa

Boas Julio...não!!! vou montar o aquario com escumador (interno!) mas estou indeciso em qual dos dois atras referidos comprar!!! um consigo-o por 46 (miniflotor) aqui perto de casa o outro tenho que mandar vir da holanda e custa 36(rea sea) mais portes...eu gostava que voces me aconselhassem mediante qualidade/desmpenho visto que pelo preço é quase a mesma coisa!!! então qual será melhor?

Um abraço  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

A minha questão está errada.
O que queria perguntar era se vais montar o nano com ou sem sump.


Quanto as opções de skimmer que apresentas, sinceramente, venha o diabo e escolha. Acho que a diferença so está na qualidade da madeira difusora (escolhe o mais barato).

Em minha opinião caso não penses usar sump deverias usar um Red Sea Prizm.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Miguel, eu aconselho o uso de um sump; acho que você terá mais espaço no seu nano para colocar mais coisas.
Já neste caso, o Julio indicou o Red Sea Prizm, o qual eu acho muito bom  :Pracima:   :SbOk5:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Miguel Ribeiro de Sousa

Boas a todos...ora bem:

JULIO:

Não...não penso montar uma sump! pra o efeito desejado (iniciar-me nos salgados) não vejo necessidade de colocar uma sump para tão baixo volume de agua!!! eu sei que tem as vanatgens de esconder o material td aumentar a capacidade de volume tal e coiso mas para isso teria que furar o aquario colocar uma coluna e isso tambem retiraria espaço no aqua principal...por issso prefiro sem sump!!!

RICARDO e JULIO:

Eu acredito que o Red Sea Prizm seja muito bom...mas acham sincermente que os referidos escumadores não farão um bom trabalho ao ponto de eu ter que optar por algo mais dispendioso e com um rendimento subejamente superior ao que eu preciso?????

ah e já agr qt ás powerheads...duas powerheads da AQUAEL, de 650L/h cada uma que acham???

Um abraço  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Miguel, 
Em minha opinião, os escumadores da Red Sea são ótimos, este modelo "Prizm" tem alta performance.

Sobre as powerheads, seria para circulação????
Se sim, utilize gira-gira para você ter uma melhor circulação ok!  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Vitor Castro FIZO

os prism ate podem ser bons ,mas fazem barulho pa caraças,ja tive um modelo de 400 litros que é barulhento e tb ja tive o modelo deluxe para 1200 litros que tb é um pouco barulhento.quanto á eficacia sao bons se bem que podiam ter o copo maior,pk temos ke limpar o copo quase diariamente pk se nao o fizermos a eficiencia baixa em muito.

----------


## Miguel Ribeiro de Sousa

> Sobre as powerheads, seria para circulação????
> Se sim, utilize gira-gira para você ter uma melhor circulação


Boas Ricardo...sim as powerheads da AquaEl são p'ra circulação!!! têm aqui o link do site oficial, dêem uma olhadela:
http://www.aquael.com.pl/en/akwaryst...owe.php?id=268
acham um bom modelo de powerhead??? ou qual aconselham???

Ricardo, o que é gira-gira??? uma marca???

Um abraço  :Big Grin:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Miguel Ribeiro de Sousa

Ao que julgo saber gira-gira, são umas cabeças rotativas que se adaptão nas saidas das PH´s que forçam a saida da agua a sair de forma disforme de um modo rotativo.

Curiosamente são muito utilizadas por aquaristas brasileiros e nunca as vi a venda por cá.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Miguel e Julio,

Pelo visto esta bomba é boa, a potencia é relativamente baixa e também tem bons acessórios.
Como o Julio disse, este equipamento chamado gira-gira é muito utilizado aqui no Brasil este equipamento é relativamente barato (cerca de R$ 150,00 convertendo para euros $ 49,00) e ajuda muito pois a água circula num ângulo de 70° aproximadamente, isso faz com que não temos um fluxo de água fixo num só lugar e sim em praticamente todo o aqua.
Existem dois tipos de gira-gira, um ao qual a bomba é colada ao equipamento e a outra é colocado o retorno do sump sem a necessidade de bombas.

----------


## Miguel Ribeiro de Sousa

> powerheads da AquaEl ... p'ra circulação!!! têm aqui o link do site oficial, dêem uma olhadela:
> http://www.aquael.com.pl/en/akwaryst...owe.php?id=268
> acham um bom modelo de powerhead???


Um abraço  :Big Grin:

----------

